# fresh off the work bench



## Razor Blade (Mar 2, 2012)

Here are a few knives that I just finished up today .These will be heading out to their new owners soon. Thanks for looking. 

Scott


----------



## cornpile (Mar 2, 2012)

Man,you sure do beautiful work.I really like the knife in the last few pics.It reminds me of the old Case Kiowa skinner.


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 2, 2012)

Scott those look nice


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 2, 2012)

Beautiful!  I like 'em Scott - especially that last one!  Might need to start another one.


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 2, 2012)

Way to go Scott. Great looking blades


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 2, 2012)

Great batch of knives there Scott.  Looking Good!
Nice Leather also.

John I.


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 2, 2012)

Those turned out right nice. You have been busy these last few nights.


----------



## gobbler getter (Mar 2, 2012)

great knives and great leather


----------



## nkbigdog (Mar 2, 2012)

Scott you are an animal!!! Great work hats off Sir


----------



## carver (Mar 2, 2012)

Another fine set Scott.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 2, 2012)

Gentlemen , thank you all. At christmas i shipped everything I had promised out. It took me a bit to get some knives started back thru the processes in the shop. But now I am back at a good pace again. Thanks for lookin. Scott


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice Scott! Leather work is looking good as well.

How'd you fare in the storms last night? Plowed right by us, but got interesting for a bit.


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice all around big guy! Danny


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 3, 2012)

Anvil Head said:


> Nice Scott! Leather work is looking good as well.
> 
> How'd you fare in the storms last night? Plowed right by us, but got interesting for a bit.



We are all good , but got a good soaking , and a lot of noise.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice. That knife on the left in the top picture, still in the sheath looks interestin`...


----------



## john costa (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice Scott. No folders ?


----------



## wildlands (Mar 3, 2012)

Scott they look very good. Looks like the big skinner came out just like I imagined. I like the extra red inserts makes it pop. Can't wait to get my hands on them.  How was that woods to work with?

Ken


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 3, 2012)

wildlands said:


> Scott they look very good. Looks like the big skinner came out just like I imagined. I like the extra red inserts makes it pop. Can't wait to get my hands on them.  How was that woods to work with?
> 
> Ken



I liked it, I just need a truck load of it to be sure.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 3, 2012)

john costa said:


> Nice Scott. No folders ?



folders on the way , workin on them today. Scott


----------



## RLo (Mar 3, 2012)

Really good looking all the way through! I'd like to see the folders, too.


----------



## john costa (Mar 3, 2012)

I knew you had the folder bug....


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 3, 2012)

john costa said:


> I knew you had the folder bug....





John , your right , i do have it. I just cant quit. It will still be a few days on them yet. I will post them up in here when they are done. Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey buddy  , last nite when i went to sleep , you were on here then. I wake up and you are here again. Did you go to bed at all ?  This is a good site aint it. Scott


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 4, 2012)

Says the guy that monitors this site 24/7.........
Can't forge in bed, keeps setting the quilt on fire! Mama says NO!


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 4, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> Hey buddy , last nite when i went to sleep , you were on here then. I wake up and you are here again. Did you go to bed at all ?  This is a good site aint it. Scott



You started it when you said: (folders on the way , workin on them today. Scott)  He's waiting to see'um.

John I.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 4, 2012)

I am addicted, I can't help it. 

Hello , my name is Razorblade and I am addicted to woodys.

You'all remember me when you say a good word to the Big man tonite.

Scott


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking Good Scott....great work. Love the sheaths as well.


----------



## nkbigdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> I am addicted, I can't help it.
> 
> Hello , my name is Razorblade and I am addicted to woodys.
> 
> ...



The Passion for creation and Art if an addiction, can't get any better.  For the Big Man upstairs You would not have the passion and tallent if not for him!! You go Scott!! You got it, keep sharing it like some of the other great craftsman on this forum..


----------



## blademan (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice work Scott,knives and leather work turned out great !


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you guys.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Very nice. That knife on the left in the top picture, still in the sheath looks interestin`...



I'm wondering what it looks like also - any pics of it Scott?


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 5, 2012)

Its the same shape as the gold one beside it. Thats why I didnt pull it out.They are gone already , sorry.


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice Scott, I really like that little skinner.  Dan


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 5, 2012)

Really like the shape of that last one.  Just a great looking knife for sure.

I guess the knee is doing better?


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 5, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Really like the shape of that last one.  Just a great looking knife for sure.
> 
> I guess the knee is doing better?



Yes sir , my knee feels great. I was able to walk in the woods for about 1 1/2 hours a few days ago, something I have done in a bunch of years without paying for it the next few days. Scott


Thanks Dan , Hank , Phil.

 Hey Phil I got your blade ground tonite.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 7, 2012)

beautiful knives! and thanks for the donations to the challenge!


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 7, 2012)

you are welcome sir. Scott


----------



## Redbow (Mar 8, 2012)

Those are some fine blades right there. Your professionalism with crafting Knives knows no limit when it comes to quality..


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 8, 2012)

Redbow said:


> Those are some fine blades right there. Your professionalism with crafting Knives knows no limit when it comes to quality..



Thank you sir. Scott


----------



## nkbigdog (Mar 8, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> Yes sir , my knee feels great. I was able to walk in the woods for about 1 1/2 hours a few days ago, something I have done in a bunch of years without paying for it the next few days. Scott
> 
> 
> Thanks Dan , Hank , Phil.
> ...



Scott ya got my heart just a pounding!! Can't wait for a look see.  Thanks


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 9, 2012)

I am working on the handles today Phil. I decided not to use metal for the bolsters at all. Scott


----------



## wildlands (Mar 19, 2012)

Just wanted to say it was good to see you agian Scott and appreciate the great work you did on the knives. The knives look very good and exceded my expectations.  I had an idea of what I wanted and you made it come to life. The solid handle turned out very good and since it was out of the wood I picked up in Hawaii has special meaning.

Ken


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 19, 2012)

Good to see you again Ken, and i enjoyed the visit also. Your welcome anytime. Sorry the shop was so messy. Everything is kinda piled up , as i am building onto the shop. I am glad you like the knives , it was a pleasure to make them for you. Scott


----------



## wooddog (Mar 20, 2012)

That is some fine work sir. Beautiful work. Anthony


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you wooddog. Scott


----------

